# North Korea Photos



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Stephan | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Kyle Cheriton | Flickr

The year 2012 is the 100th anniversary of the birth of the nation's founder, Kim Il Sung, and has been designated by the North Korean government as "the year for opening the grand gates to becoming a rising superpower". I bet these uniforms are going to be a popular subject of North Korean digital artists. 










Author Unknown


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Wooolf | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Shih Tung Ngiam | Wikimedia Commons


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Very interesting


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Stephan | Flickr | *Map*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Stephan | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Kernbeisser | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Kirvis | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Ryan Goebel | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Paul Ark | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Markpanama | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

^^










Picture Page | Tor Rauden Källstigen | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Stephan | Flickr


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Is it really...? Why would Kim Jong Il be born in a cabin like this?


Kim Jong Il was born in Russia in 1941, because Kim Il Sung was in a Red Army unit of Chinese and Korean exiles. However, according to the official version of North Korean history, his father was leading a guerilla army fighting the Japanese from a secret camp at the foot of the sacred Mount Paekdu, so an official version of Kim Jong Il's birth was created to fit.


> Official biographers claim that his birth at Baekdu Mountain was foretold by a swallow, and heralded by the appearance of a double rainbow over the mountain and a new star in the heavens.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Llee_Wu | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Source*:* Album "Pyongyang - a Park City".


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Kernbeisser | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Paul Ark | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Gadgetdan | Flickr | *High-Resolution*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | KEI Staff | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Raymond Cunningham | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Adaptorplug | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Grete Howard | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Grete Howard | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Adaptorplug | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Adaptorplug | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Adaptorplug | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Adaptorplug | Flickr


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

That policewoman is very cute .


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Stephan | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

If you like the last building, there's a huge thread about * Brutalist Architecture* on SSC.


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

MOAR PLEASE!


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

cobra713 said:


> MOAR PLEASE!


I'm currently rearranging some photos.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Stephan | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Paul Ark | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Gadgetdan | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Kok Leng Yeo | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Kernbeisser | Flickr


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Kok Leng Yeo | Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Patrik Davidsson

road back from Myohyangsan mountains to Pyongyang.


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice pics!!...It seems PY lacks of street life,well at least the one I'm used to see but that makes it somehow nice


----------



## andore.arq (Apr 27, 2009)

a very nice video about the Pyongyang Metro

http://vimeo.com/1927595


----------



## Yarik (Sep 4, 2007)

From http://onedayonephoto.com/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the pic....would love to see more updates.


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

Pyongyang 2012


----------

